# BACON!!!



## wes w (Oct 4, 2013)

I started some bacon back in the spring and never got a chance to finish it.  We ended up slicing it and eating it as cured non smoked bacon.  It was still got, but I never got to finish the process.   I have been gone from the forum on family matters and am glad to be getting back to my smoker.

A couple months ago I got around makin bacon again.













My Photos 1087.jpg



__ wes w
__ Oct 4, 2013






One slab of pork belly cut and ready for cure













My Photos 1089.jpg



__ wes w
__ Oct 4, 2013






Into Pops Curing Brine.    Also added some garlic and pepper to the mix.  Baggy with water to hold it all down in the brine.   













My Photos 1157.jpg



__ wes w
__ Oct 4, 2013






After 10 days   more pepper and garlic and on the hook













My Photos 1159.jpg



__ wes w
__ Oct 4, 2013






Into the smoker for 12 hrs of smoke.   Smoker never got over 85 degrees













My Photos 1162.jpg



__ wes w
__ Oct 4, 2013






This is my creative setup.  I took the sidebox off my old chargriller and converted it to my smoker.   I adapted aluminum dryer vent into the bottom of my smoker.   Small hickory fire into smoker.  It ain't pretty, but it smokes













My Photos 1166.jpg



__ wes w
__ Oct 4, 2013






Finished product













My Photos 1259.jpg



__ wes w
__ Oct 4, 2013






Test fry.   Perfect!

I reduced the salt in the cure to 3/4 cup per gallon.   

Thanks for looking.    This was all I got of this bacon.  It was all sold.   

Edit:    Packed in 1/2 lb.  packs













My Photos 1280.jpg



__ wes w
__ Oct 4, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 5, 2013)

I like your cold smoker set up. Bacon looks like it turned out great!


----------



## wes w (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Todd.  It was the only thing I could come up with.  I did struggle to keep the temp down a couple times.   I may cut a couple vent holes in the door  just to keep cooler air moving through the smoker.   I thought about putting my water pan in to help with cooling, but didn't.  

It was very good.   I may put on a little more pepper and garlic before smoking next time.

I should also add that after I finished smoking it, I  let it sit in the frig for 3 days  before sampling.    This lets the smoke mellow into the meat.


----------



## black (Oct 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## wes w (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you Black.    It feels good to be smoking some again.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice cold smoking mod you came up with there and the bacon looks Great too!!!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 5, 2013)

The mother of invention......... Glad your back man.


----------



## wes w (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks S2

Fh it feels right to be back.


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 7, 2013)

Bacon is on my bucket list. I will be watching all the posts here., I am wanting to make some pepper bacon.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2013)

Wes, morning.....  I knew you get the cold smoker mod figured out....   Looks like a great mod that works very well....   Bacon looks perfect....  

I'm glad everything's working out for you now.....    

Dave


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2013)

Sigh, you got me achin' to be makin' bacon. Yours looks great and I love your smoker!

Disco


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 7, 2013)

Happy to see you back and the smoker mod seems to work very well. That's some great looking bacon!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 7, 2013)

Awesome looking bacon.


----------



## wes w (Oct 7, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Awesome looking bacon.


Thanks c farmer


Hoity Toit said:


> Bacon is on my bucket list. I will be watching all the posts here., I am wanting to make some pepper bacon.


If you follow "Pops"  Cure Brine  you can't go wrong.   I did reduce the salt to 3/4 cup per gallon.   I also added pepper to the brine and peppered it before I smoked it.   I smoke it for 12 hrs.   Some of the guys here will smoke it 24-36 hrs.   It just depends on your taste.


DaveOmak said:


> Wes, morning.....  I knew you get the cold smoker mod figured out....   Looks like a great mod that works very well....   Bacon looks perfect....
> 
> I'm glad everything's working out for you now.....
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave.


Disco said:


> Sigh, you got me achin' to be makin' bacon. Yours looks great and I love your smoker!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco.   I need to make some more.  I did at least get to taste it before it went out the door  :-)


SmokinHusker said:


> Happy to see you back and the smoker mod seems to work very well. That's some great looking bacon!


Thank You  Alesia.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 7, 2013)

Fantastic Wes!  Love the set up too!

BTW - when you coming to pick up your boat and build my smoker?...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

My Photos 1159.jpg



__ wes w
__ Oct 4, 2013






Into the smoker for 12 hrs of smoke.   Smoker never got over 85 degrees

Wes great to see you and your smoker back in action! That's some awesome TBS you have rolling in there. Fantastic! Looking forward to seeing more of your smokes!


----------



## wes w (Oct 7, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Fantastic Wes!  Love the set up too!
> 
> BTW - when you coming to pick up your boat and build my smoker?...
> 
> ...


LOL!  Thanks Bill.     I did say that didn't I. LOL!      Not sure my body could endure another build like that.   


dirtsailor2003 said:


> My Photos 1159.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you DS.


----------



## frank68 (Oct 28, 2013)

hi all 

Can any one give me a good recipe for

curing bacon .An smokeing it 

Thanks All   Frank 68


----------



## wes w (Oct 28, 2013)

Frank,

Here is what most people use.  Its a wet cure brine.   I reduce the salt to 3/4 cup.  Thats just me though.  Let your bellies soak for 10 days.   It turns out awesome.   People smoke it for different times.  I smoke mine for 12 hours with hickory,  with 3 day rest in the frig.  Slice and package.    Some smoke it for 24 hr. or more.  It just depends on how much smoke flavor you want.  

The brine mix is per gallon of water.  You can also add any spices that suits your taste. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

Edit:   Most people cold smoke bacon.  Meaning the smoker temp. doesn't get above 90 or so degrees.   Lots of smoke, low temp.   I smoke mine with the hide on.  Some smoke it after skinning it.  Its really a preference thing.  Hope this helps.   If you have questions, just ask.


----------

